
Cycling to School: Increasing Secondary School Enrollment for Girls in India [pdf] - luu
http://econweb.ucsd.edu/~kamurali/papers/Working%20Papers/Cycling%20to%20School%20(Current).pdf
======
ljsocal
great study...I hope the cycling program will continue and expand in the
number of students affected.

